# Hate windows 8!



## hohoXD123 (Dec 6, 2009)

Ok so I downloaded the windows 8 consumer preview onto my hard drive. Initially I found that shock wave player didn't work along with some other program's. I decided to restart my laptop but now I can't even get windows 8 to start, it just takes me to a blank blue screen with my mouse cursor. I have no idea what to do now, help!


----------



## VirGnarus (Jun 28, 2010)

People are saying they're getting a blank screen because Windows 8 hates their NVidia HD Audio. You'll need to enter safe mode by mashing F8 at system startup to enter in and disable the audio device.


----------



## hohoXD123 (Dec 6, 2009)

VirGnarus said:


> People are saying they're getting a blank screen because Windows 8 hates their NVidia HD Audio. You'll need to enter safe mode by mashing F8 at system startup to enter in and disable the audio device.


Thanks for the reply. I tried doing that but it won't let me go into safe mode, when I tried to, it asked me to restart the computer but when doing so it attempts an automatic repair, fails, then goes to the boot options page again for windows, it doesn't even go to the blank screen anymore. Trouble is that I can't even access half of the options because it says that an admin account is needed and there aren't any on the computer


----------



## VirGnarus (Jun 28, 2010)

The account should be the initial account you made when setting up Windows 8. Hopefully you have given it a password, as usually it will not permit access through the account even if it's an admin account if it does not have a password.


----------



## hohoXD123 (Dec 6, 2009)

VirGnarus said:


> The account should be the initial account you made when setting up Windows 8. Hopefully you have given it a password, as usually it will not permit access through the account even if it's an admin account if it does not have a password.


I did make an account when setting up windows 8 and also set a password which I used to log in the first time I started windows 8, but now for some reason it says that there arent any admin accounts on the PC, it's as though the account I made has been erased

So is there any way to stop the automatic repair whenever I restart? It's the reason why I can't go into safe mode


----------



## VirGnarus (Jun 28, 2010)

Hmm, this may be similar to the Windows 7 situation in that the hidden Admin account is by default disabled (for security purposes). Unfortunately only way to enable it is to access the console, which usually means accessing Safe Mode, which you can't do right now.

You may need to reinstall Windows 8 and then the first time it starts up to go ahead and disable HD audio and whatnot from there.


----------



## hohoXD123 (Dec 6, 2009)

VirGnarus said:


> Hmm, this may be similar to the Windows 7 situation in that the hidden Admin account is by default disabled (for security purposes). Unfortunately only way to enable it is to access the console, which usually means accessing Safe Mode, which you can't do right now.
> 
> You may need to reinstall Windows 8 and then the first time it starts up to go ahead and disable HD audio and whatnot from there.


How would I go about reinstalling windows 8? It seems the only feature I can access is the reset feature, and I assume I'll lose all of my saved files and programs if I do that


----------



## VirGnarus (Jun 28, 2010)

Windows 8 Consumer Preview just came out yesterday, and it's an unfinished product. Expect to reinstall it a number of times (which the reset feature makes it convenient) until you manage to get everything down pat (and even then use it at your own risk). If you do not wish to put your system at risk of lost data or anything of that sort, or feel it awfully inconvenient to do this, then you can always resort to running Windows 8 in a VM like VirtualBox.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

if you boot from the win 8 iso it will probably go into repair mode first


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

This is why I say try Windows 8 preview in a VM environment.


----------

